# Acana Wild Prairie for 8 week old? How long to transition?



## beingme (Nov 7, 2011)

Is Acana a good choice for my 8 week old Shepherd mix? Is the calcium/ph ok? I just got her from the shelter and she's on pedigree puppy (yuck), and want to switch her asap. If not Acana what is another great food from a reputable company? 
Any rec'ds on how much to feed her and how long to transition to the new food?
Thanks


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm no expert, but Razzle is 17 weeks old and has been on Acana Wild Prairie at the recommendation of our trainer.....thank you Maris! He seems to to doing well on it (coat and stools both look good) and he enjoys the taste apparently as he's never had a problem finishing his bowl. He's been on it for probably 6 weeks or so after switching from Nutro. I probably took 3 weeks to swtich him over. I didn't really track any of this though, so I'm really guessing at the timing.

They were out of Wild Praire this past week, so he's now eating Acana Pacifica, which seems to be working well as well.....but man that stuff STINKS!!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

The cal/phos ratio is perfect for a growing shepherd. It's what I feed my puppies who are growing.
I definitely recommend it ! Just like I did for Razzle LOL


----------

